# Sunday afternoon 60W project



## Harryssss (13/10/14)

Well what do you do if you long the power of a 60w mod and all the shops are closed
you build one

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Al3x (13/10/14)

that is awesome bro, well done, 
I need to contact you for some assistance when I am building my 50w bottom fed


----------



## Harryssss (13/10/14)

Thanks @Al3x & I`m currently working on the bottom feeding hybrid

Reactions: Like 1


----------

